# Erik Prince vs Robert Young Pelton



## AWP (Jan 2, 2015)

This story is convoluted and bizarre. As an aside, if anyone likes RYP's work, I'd like to hear about it because I honestly don't recall anyone recommending his work. The worst part about the article is anyone from the Hurt Locker being involved in a movie based on Prince's book

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...4-893f-86bd390a3340_story.html?wpmm=AG0003409



> For more than a year, Prince, 45, and Pelton, 59, have been locked in legal warfare over Prince’s 2013 book, “Civilian Warriors,” published by Portfolio Penguin. The memoir, which mostly justifies Blackwater’s behavior in the war zone, sold nearly 46,000 copies in hardcover, according to Nielsen Bookscan. Late last year, the filmmaker behind “The Hurt Locker” reportedly acquired the book’s rights for a Prince biopic.


----------



## Brill (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn, thought you were talking about a potential cage match.


----------



## Sendero (Jan 2, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> The worst part about the article is anyone from the Hurt Locker being involved in a movie based on Prince's book



That and the fact they were going to revive the Blackwater brand with a graphic novel.  Strange.


----------

